# North American Tiguan Sucks



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

Compare to EU version:
184hp vs 220hp.. 240hpDiesel ..no choice of the engine (you eat what we have)
Ugly design front hood specially for North American and Canadian customer
The dame long wheelbase only made the rear portion of the vehicle longer and the front look shorter. 
DSG deleted.

So dame disappointed when I go to my dealer to look at the new Tiguan.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

It works for some of us. Luckily for you there are ton of choices in the segment from other manufacturers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bateau said:


> It works for some of us. Luckily for you there are ton of choices in the segment from other manufacturers.


I couldn't have said it better myself, enjoy your CVT (which almost all of the other compact SUVs have).
If it is not what you want, feel free to not buy it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

bateau said:


> It works for some of us. Luckily for you there are ton of choices in the segment from other manufacturers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





JSWTDI09 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself, enjoy your CVT (which almost all of the other compact SUVs have).
> If it is not what you want, feel free to not buy it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...



X3 lol We love ours coming from a 2014 Tiguan which we loved, we love this one even more.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

bestvw said:


> Compare to EU version:
> 184hp vs 220hp.. 240hpDiesel ..no choice of the engine (you eat what we have)
> Ugly design front hood specially for North American and Canadian customer
> The dame long wheelbase only made the rear portion of the vehicle longer and the front look shorter.
> ...


You can't compare the markets, at all, so you can't compare the vehicles and trims offered. Apples and oranges. Guaranteed if VW offered the same broad range of engines and trims, they wouldn't sell in any volume and it wouldn't be a viable business - happy enthusiasts aren't profitable unless you're at the high premium end of the market. 

For the US and Canada they have to start with big and cheap. This is not the same in Europe - VW is a more upmarket brand, fuel efficiency matters a lot and the whole range is generally smaller - all that means you get a completely different and much broader range of vehicles. Add to that the fact that the variations in trade agreements and exchange rates makes building abroad and importing a tricky business, and you get what we have as a VW strategy - a small but growing range of vehicles built somewhat locally and designed for the needs of the NA masses. I'm not sure how else you'd expect VW to run a business in this market?


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

bestvw said:


> Compare to EU version:
> 184hp vs 220hp.. 240hpDiesel ..no choice of the engine (you eat what we have)
> Ugly design front hood specially for North American and Canadian customer
> The dame long wheelbase only made the rear portion of the vehicle longer and the front look shorter.
> ...




- VW cannot offer a diesel here after the scandal. I'd guess that the 220hp petrol requires premium gas... which is a downer for NA folks. 
- The front design isn't much different - mainly the lower fascia appears to be different. The hood is pretty close.
- The LWB in both markets looks the same as far as proportions
- DSG - i'm not seeing this as a problem myself. DSGs have their own problems. NA gets an extra gear.

I like the current Tiguan - i would have never purchased the previous gen... of course i've never owned a vw. So as a convert, i think the Tiguan is hitting the right specs.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I have to agree. The North American model leaves a lot to be desired.. my only problems with the NAR Tiguan is the long wheel base, and the “offroad package” front bumper. I like the standard bumper the euro model gets much better. 

Having a tiptronic transmission is definitely a positive. Much less to go wrong in the long haul... Some led low beam headlights would’ve been nice too — but theres aftermarket versions coming soon so I’m not to worried about that. 

Go to a European country’s VW site and build a tiguan allspace. Then compare the prices with the US spec models. I configured a Tiguan allspace on the Swedish site, and with the same options as my US spec SE, the cost of the swedish spec tig was close to $50k USD.. so you have to look at it that way, would you want to pay $50k for a mid-range tiguan? Even more money for a tiggy with more options and a bigger motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Im not a fan of the LWB version. I don’t really mind the engine difference because I would tune it anyway. The Euro R line would be a sweet, sporty, compact suv. The current offering is a family hauler. Good for some. Not for others. Unless they offer the SWB in the next two years then we will probably be going for a used Q3 or Q5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

And

cheap door panels
cheap armrest
cheap center console
cheap glove box
no auto hold
...


----------



## ekyp (Nov 15, 2013)

dcsh said:


> And
> 
> cheap door panels
> cheap armrest
> ...



And...

cheaper price

My cousin recently bought a highline Tiguan in Canada and honestly, I think it's a solid car for the market. I agree minor details can be improved, but I do think VW marketed it correctly with the important features that people will notice (digital cockpit, 8" screen, all the advanced safety tech). Would I be willing to pay $1k more for the nicer door panel, armrest, glovebox, etc... For sure I would but I also know I am part of the minority in the customer base that VW would want to target. This is why they have Audi.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

VW pricing can be a little deceptive for the average buyer. For example, dealers in my area are now advertising SEL-P's for $5-6K off. So, the average consumer sees the SEL-P on the VW website at $37K+ and thinks "Rip off, I can get a loaded CRV for 33k!" In reality the SEL-P can be had for $31-32K. Honda dealers discount vehicles too of course, but they discount much less, in the $1-2K range. So the cars net cost are nearly the same, but to the untrained eye the VW is $4K more expensive. It's a different approach and I wonder if VW would be better served starting with a lower MSRP and not having to discount as much.


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

A very cheap looking head light on mid to lower trim..even a Toyota Corolla have led head light on all.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

bestvw said:


> A very cheap looking head light on mid to lower trim..even a Toyota Corolla have led head light on all.


Agreed. They need to offer a lighting package option on the lower trim levels (SEL and SE at least) for 2019.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

bestvw said:


> Compare to EU version:
> 184hp vs 220hp.. 240hpDiesel ..no choice of the engine (you eat what we have)
> Ugly design front hood specially for North American and Canadian customer
> The dame long wheelbase only made the rear portion of the vehicle longer and the front look shorter.
> ...


VW sees the DSG as a niche enthusiast option, when it comes to cost of ownership and reliability they made the right choice and put a 8-speed torque converter Aisin transmission. The Tiguan is made for the masses. It makes sense. The other thing - diesel is dead, therefore new 2.0TSI running on regular gas for NA. Now how much are Americans and Canadians going to pay for the new Tiguan? - not much. A similar spec Tiguan Allspace in Germany will cost $60k, no NA citizen will pay that much for something that competes with a Honda CR-V. Other than that, they’re exact the same cars from the exact same Puebla plant, only a few gimmicky options and different engine options.


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, but Corollas also run on an engine and platform that predates the dinosaurs. The LED headlights are probably the nicest thing about that car and the only way Toyota can justify asking as much as they do for a Corolla. Literally every other part of the Tiguan is orders of magnitude better.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

bring back the passat wagon and me and the 10 other people in the USA will be happy they did


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

mauislick said:


> bring back the passat wagon and me and the 10 other people in the USA will be happy they did


Same here!!!! Mine was an 07, V6 with the sport package--hated trading it in, but it was time. Autoblog had a great idea for Mazda that would apply to VW also--they suggested the Mazda should just raise the 6 Wagon a couple of inches, add some black cladding and sell it in the US as "mild SUV" VW could do the same thing with the Passat Wagon.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

BTDUBS said:


> Yes, but Corollas also run on an engine and platform that predates the dinosaurs. The LED headlights are probably the nicest thing about that car and the only way Toyota can justify asking as much as they do for a Corolla. Literally every other part of the Tiguan is orders of magnitude better.


..but it will be 100 times more reliable than any VW, Audi or Porsche....


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> ..but it will be 100 times more reliable than any VW, Audi or Porsche....



After building the same car for 20 years...I would hope so!!!


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

If we accept the under power, lower quality and option for North American customer than VW will continue build the junk for us. European have good built quality VS American got second lower quality from the same car manufacturer have you see other car company does that?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

pwaug said:


> Same here!!!! Mine was an 07, V6 with the sport package--hated trading it in, but it was time. Autoblog had a great idea for Mazda that would apply to VW also--they suggested the Mazda should just raise the 6 Wagon a couple of inches, add some black cladding and sell it in the US as "mild SUV" VW could do the same thing with the Passat Wagon.


Oh, you mean the Passat Alltrack?










It already exists everywhere else. Personally, I'd rather have that then the Tiguan for a variety of reasons, but that's not what VW thinks Americans want.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

GavinD said:


> Oh, you mean the Passat Alltrack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I looked at the golf alltrack but it was just a little too small. Passat alltrack wouldve been perfect

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

i'll take it without the all track thankyouverymuch.................go the to VW.de webpage...........it makes you sick all the autos they offer NOT in North America
now the market is mini, small, a little bit larger, mid, and large size pseudo SUV's take a look at MB and Mazda


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

GavinD said:


> Oh, you mean the Passat Alltrack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new Tiguan is pretty much an unsquished Passat wagon though.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

That squished Tiquan would be fine if they had a higher performance version of the engine available as an option. The Passat Alltrack would be a nice addition, but I would rather have the wagon as it's lower still. The Golf Sportwagen/Alltrack is too small for me as well. My B5 1.8T 4Mo wagon has more rear seat room, more front seat room and a larger trunk, but worse mpg. I plan to hold onto it for a few more years, but wish for newer version similar in performance, handling and room with better mpg.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Passat Alltrack is a tough sell against Outback. We’ll see if Buick can sell Regal TourX. If you want a VAG wagon larger than Golf you go up to Audi A4 Allroad. 

Tiguan outsold entire Golf family in Feb: https://media.vw.com/releases/991

Sales numbers certainly suggest that VW does know what Americans want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

bestvw said:


> European have good built quality VS American got second lower quality from the same car manufacturer have you see other car company does that?


Source please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

bateau said:


> Passat Alltrack is a tough sell against Outback. We’ll see if Buick can sell Regal TourX. If you want a VAG wagon larger than Golf you go up to Audi A4 Allroad.
> 
> Tiguan outsold entire Golf family in Feb: https://media.vw.com/releases/991
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I googled sale numbers of the old Tiguan and:
https://www.volkswagenag.com/en/news/2017/03/VW_US_sales_Feb.html
February 2017 sales of the old Tiguan were nowhere near what the new tiguan is at for 2018. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

autostrophic said:


> Source please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2018 European Tiguan build in Wolfsburg Germany more than a year ago meanwhile the American/ Canadian Tiguan build in Mexico in late 2017. The Mexico build Tiguan already have a issues with B Pillar:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar

None of German made Tiguan have such issue and please trust your eyes go to YouTube compare two vehicles German quality with all the features they have body design and engine, transmission, hp..do we have 240hp twin-turbo TDI?

Mexico VS German quality you don’t need source to tell how well they build cars right!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

bestvw said:


> Mexico VS German quality you don’t need source to tell how well they build cars right!


Here we go again. Those pesky Mexican robots are so much worse than the superior race of German robots. 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't forget that every 2009-2012 German built Tiguan is a ticking time bomb because of the timing chain tensioner. Lol.....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, VW's pricing strategy is much different in the US than in Germany. The Tiguan is in VAG's $25k-$40k market. Then the Q5 picks it up from there if you desire something more. Same goes with the atlas and the Q7. Atlas covers the $30k-$50k market, then the Q7 picks it up at $50k+.

You need to keep in mind that the tiguan is in the CUV market and most poeple who are buying it aren't interested in HP and sportiness. They want good MPGs and something that's worth the money. The NAR Tiguan fits these categories. If you don't like the new tiguan you don't have to buy it. Go buy a Q5. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

BTW, where did we get the idea that EU Tiguans have powerful engines?

https://www.volkswagen.de/app/konfi...-allspace/31155/38530/comfortline?page=engine

In Germany gasoline engine tops out at 180PS, like NA. Certainly there are more diesel options, but we’ll never see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

bateau said:


> BTW, where did we get the idea that EU Tiguans have powerful engines?
> 
> https://www.volkswagen.de/app/konfi...-allspace/31155/38530/comfortline?page=engine
> 
> ...


YouTube Review 220hp TSI engine :https://youtu.be/qGyP1IX27ho


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

bestvw said:


> If we accept the under power, lower quality and option for North American customer than VW will continue build the junk for us. European have good built quality VS American got second lower quality from the same car manufacturer have you see other car company does that?


Not true at all and here are the reviews to back up this claim.


> Review Andy Marshall from London
> I took delivery of our Tiguan R Line 2.0 TSI auto in March 2017 after waiting 6 months for delivery, for the first 5000 miles it’s been faultless, it drove perfectly had reasonable economy great looks and packed with great kit including panoramic sat navigation sun roof slick auto box a great all round package. However, at 5,020 miles it broke down with the EPS and exhaust lights appearing on the dash and went into limp mode, the car was recovered and taken to my local VW dealership where it has remained for over 3 weeks as they can’t find what’s wrong. It’s the second new VW we have had in three years – our previous Golf GTD had similar electrical problems at 3,000 miles.
> Reliability:1
> The electrics are a problem, sensors at times are erratic for no obvious reason.
> ...





> Review Chris Caine from Bristol
> Honeymoon period over. Am experiencing many software glitches. Tyre pressure warning symbols appear and disappear. Side, front and brake assist sensors failing randomly to the point I'm happily driving an empty road and the red warning suddenly flashes and the brake comes on! Only very briefly but enough to make the car jolt. Car currently at the garage being assessed it but can't find the fault after two days. I have a good relationship with our VW garage so remain hopeful it can be sorted.
> Problems
> Electrics


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

EPilot said:


> Not true at all and here are the reviews to back up this claim.



Volkswagen have reliable issue we all know that. I’m talking about the engine option and hp, DSG, long wheel base only for North American customer, none adjustable arm rest, no heated rear seat. Build quality fit and finish of the vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

bestvw said:


> YouTube Review 220hp TSI engine :


This review is from Russia. As far as Google can tell, the 162 kW / 220HP engines are available in Russia, Australia, NZ and South Africa. I can’t easily find references to it in Western Europe. My guess would be that 220hp engine doesn’t meet most of worlds emissions regulations for the size of new Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

bestvw said:


> Volkswagen have reliable issue we all know that. I’m talking about the engine option and hp, DSG, long wheel base only for North American customer, none adjustable arm rest, no heated rear seat. Build quality fit and finish of the vehicle.


Yes you mentioned how German VW's are superior in this post.


bestvw said:


> 2018 _*European Tiguan build in Wolfsburg Germany*_ more than a year ago meanwhile the American/ Canadian Tiguan build in _*Mexico*_ in late 2017. The _*Mexico build*_ Tiguan already have a issues with B Pillar:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar
> 
> ...


But you are wrong as pointed out by my evidence to prove you wrong. So I'm going to say it. Seems like you are making a big deal out of nothing at this point. The Mexican VS German built is a long dead argument and in the end there is no differences. If you are so unsatisfied with the VW offerings why not go shop elsewhere?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bestvw said:


> Mexico VS German quality you don’t need source to tell how well they build cars right!


I have a source of information about this - my own experience. My Tiguan is my second Mexican built VW. My first one was almost flawless for 9 years and 120k miles. I would still be driving it if VW was not forced to pay me an insane amount of money for it (DieselGate). The only part that ever failed in it was a Bosch part made in Germany. All of the robots in Puebla are designed and built in Germany and they are the same robots that build the cars in Wolfsburg. Every car factory (no matter what country it is in) will make great cars and a few lemons. German made VWs are not exactly famous for their reliability either.

The only reason for believing that Mexican made VWs are inferior to German made ones is if you believe that the Mexican workers are inferior to the (mostly immigrant) workers in the German factories. There is no reason to believe this, unless you are foolish enough to believe that all Mexicans are criminals and rapists.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

bestvw said:


> Volkswagen have reliable issue we all know that. I’m talking about the engine option and hp, DSG, long wheel base only for North American customer, none adjustable arm rest, no heated rear seat. Build quality fit and finish of the vehicle.


220hp would be nice (and should've been offered) considering the Jeep Cherokee and Ford escape (class leading competition) have higher hp engine options. Escape has 245hp option and jeep has 271hp option. 

But also keep in mind that the European allspace versions don't get the 220hp tsi. Only the short wheelbase. And the whole short wheel base vs long wheel base is a whole other argument. 

Personally I wouldve rather bought a short wheel base model. Only because I have no need for the added space. But my grandmother ended up loving my Tiguan so much that she went out and bought her own because of all the room inside. And I feel that most American buyers also would prefer the Tiguan allspace for the room (I'm calling it allspace and not LWB since allspace is the proper ROW term). 

What it comes down to is that most owners in this VWVortex group are satisfied with their purchase. So if you don't like the new tiguan then you don't have to buy it. 🤷🏻*♂ 

And also. The aisin 8 speed in the Tiguan is better than the DSG for long term reliablity. Heated rear seat? Yeah it'd be nice but many people don't need it in this class of car. I don't think any of the competitors offer it. Based on all the features you would want on the Tiguan.. it would easily push the price into the upper $40k range. Just go buy a Q5 if those are the features you want. And "build quality and finish of the vehicle"? Have you even seen or driven the new tiguan? The interior quality is best in its class. My last car was an '08 Q7 4.2 and the build quality and finish is just as good, if not better than my audi.

I'm really getting sick and tired of all this 2018 Tiguan bashing on the forums and social media... All from people who don't own one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

bestvw said:


> 2018 European Tiguan build in Wolfsburg Germany more than a year ago meanwhile the American/ Canadian Tiguan build in Mexico in late 2017. The Mexico build Tiguan already have a issues with B Pillar:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar
> 
> ...


The Tiguan Allspace for sale in Europe comes off the same production line in Puebla. The b-pillar ticking has been an issue on German built MQB Passat B8 as well. Are you just trolling or just misinformed?


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

EPilot said:


> Yes you mentioned how German VW's are superior in this post.
> 
> 
> But you are wrong as pointed out by my evidence to prove you wrong. So I'm going to say it. Seems like you are making a big deal out of nothing at this point. The Mexican VS German built is a long dead argument and in the end there is no differences. If you are so unsatisfied with the VW offerings why not go shop elsewhere?



Why the hell are you try so hard to prove me wrong and tell me shut up go shop elsewhere? So I cannot express my opinion?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

bestvw said:


> Why the hell are you try so hard to prove me wrong and tell me shut up go shop elsewhere? So I cannot express my opinion?


You can express your opinion all you want. When you present statements that are categorically wrong, people like me will dispute them and give facts to support why you are wrong. 

Again if you don't like the vehicle nobody is twisting your arm to get you to buy one. Shop elsewhere if they don't have a vehicle that you believe is flawless and superior. Both qualities I don't believe exist in any vehicle being sold today.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

bestvw said:


> Why the hell are you try so hard to prove me wrong and tell me shut up go shop elsewhere? So I cannot express my opinion?


:laugh: Classic.

You can believe what you want to believe. But it doesn't make it true. And when you express your opinions publicly, don't be surprised to find out they might be proven wrong.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

bestvw said:


> Why the hell are you try so hard to prove me wrong and tell me shut up go shop elsewhere? So I cannot express my opinion?


No, it's because you're misinformed, and you're trying to pass off your misinformation as fact.

The argument you're attempting to make is that the NAR Tiguan is inferior simply because it's made in Mexico, but you then go on to cite differences in trims, and quality issues that exist on both continents.

The NAR Tiguan doesn't get heated rear seats because people looking to buy a $35k CUV in the US don't give a crap about heated rear seats. Same reason why the adjustable armrest got scrapped; in order to hit the price point they needed for the US market, some options had to be removed. The B-pillar rattle is an issue with a new fabrication technique, and not only is it not unique to Mexico, it's not even unique to VW.

Basically, we're all telling you to shut up and shop somewhere else because you're not contributing to the conversation - you're just wrong, and you're being a dick about it, too.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

As a Canadian 2018 tiguan owner, this vehicle rocks. No rattling issues thus far, everything works good. My only complaint is some rough shifts in the tranny in sport mode at low speed, but I figure there will be an update for that down the road.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

sickify said:


> As a Canadian 2018 tiguan owner, this vehicle rocks. No rattling issues thus far, everything works good. My only complaint is some rough shifts in the tranny in sport mode at low speed, but I figure there will be an update for that down the road.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more, got my Tig in January, it's been 2 months now with it. The only complaint I have is the same one you have with rough shifts in sport mode, but honestly that's such a minor issue and I've learned my way around the tranny so far so I don't think it will happen quite as often.

Besides that? 

I love this car, no B pillar rattle for me, no issues whatsoever, I think it is hilarious that people blame the German designed robots simply cause they do their job in Mexico in not in Germany lol.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Enough with the flaming.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

As the owner of a 2018 SE and the former owner of the 2015 SWB, i can say that 1. The quality of the new tiguan is really not any different, 2. the drive is similar, and 3 the power band in every day driving is similar. Yes I am super annoyed when my b - pillar rattles.. but it only happens 1-2x a week and is so random i cant even begin to figure out why it does it on the same road one day and not the next day when things like the temp are the same. its just a POS car with no quality control in that area as it impact multiple models on that platform. Everyone talks about the power. but my opinion is that this is a "on paper" complaint only. If I put it in sport mode, punch it down, it is just as fast as the old one. maybe not quite as tossable, but thats why I own a 1983 911 SC with a 3.2 SS and sport suspension. FWIW, the car isnt that much slower to 60 in normal every day driving than my 1983 911 with a 3.2 SS. I think if you actually drive the car in sport mode, that .50 second difference wont really make any difference... i think the interior is not a well build as my wifes Cx5, but this is not slower and has more room. Every car is a series of trade offs. this car just has no quality control. so if you buy it you know that. this is no honda in the quality dept. loyalist are willing to look past alot of BS, myself included. 



bestvw said:


> Why the hell are you try so hard to prove me wrong and tell me shut up go shop elsewhere? So I cannot express my opinion?


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think the LWB version Tiguan is fine overall for North American market . Big in size and adequate in power plus features /tech. It will continue to sell well.

I'm waiting for SWB version or something similar with added power. I 've mentioned /suggested on many forums that there is no excuse for not slotting in the Atlas 235hp tsi in LWB plus SWB as the optional engine. A hybrid /Tig GTE would be nice too.

My 2011 Tig will do just fine until SWB / more power arrives. By then Titanium plus Reflex Silver should be available also I m sure...


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Meant to say Tungsten Silver...


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

tig11 said:


> I'm waiting for SWB version or something similar with added power. I 've mentioned /suggested on many forums that there is no excuse for not slotting in the Atlas 235hp tsi in LWB plus SWB as the optional engine. A hybrid /Tig GTE would be nice too.


Let's not forget Volkswagen's "Roadmap E" announcement from last year and their recent huge investment in battery cell contracts. VW is pushing electric/hybrid and there has already been what looks like an electric Tiguan spotted testing in the wild. 

Part of the "Diesel-gate" settlement requires VWGoA to offer two new electric vehicles by the end of 2019 for sale in California. Granted those will probably be from one of their other lines, and by no means are they giving up on the traditional combustion engine, but I think their focus now is going heavy into the electric market.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

There are Tiguan hybrids testing as we speak. Supposedly not destined for North America, but why not?,,I get all electric but most other makers have hybrid suv s ..

Aside, there are some interesting looking China only suv s that vw is said to be coming with. One looks like a smaller than LWB Tig with downsized new Touareg styling..now that would work in North America if SWB Tig doesn t happen here. I m liking the front end grille/styling on this plus new jetta etc


----------

